# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Han Dynasty Sha (Spearhead)

## kevin.feng

_Sha_ was used as a powerful arms in a long period of time from late Bronze age until Late Han Dynasty.

----------


## kevin.feng

This Han Sha is more 100cm long, blade is 62cm long 5.2cm wide

----------


## kevin.feng

you will feel very confident to compete with anyone by holding the Sha :Big Grin:

----------


## kevin.feng

it's huge and long  :Smilie:

----------


## kevin.feng

BIG~

----------


## kevin.feng

:Smilie:

----------


## kevin.feng

19cm

----------


## kevin.feng



----------


## kevin.feng



----------


## kevin.feng

will continue to polish~

----------


## kevin.feng



----------


## Min Yan

Beautiful，好铩

----------


## Thomas Yuan

Hmm.

What's the character?

I always thought it was Shuo?

Out of curiosity, what separates it from the Qiang or Mao? Is it the length of the spearhead?

----------


## kevin.feng

good question! 

《史记·秦始皇本纪》：锄櫌棘矜，非锬于句戟长铩也。
_Sha_ was actually evovled from Pi (another kind of _Qiang_ or _Mao_ - the long spearheads) from Bronze generation to Han Dynasty.  The feature of _Sha_ is that the mount has two sharp points at both sides which can be used to defense.


_Sha_ is disappeared since Han.

----------


## Danny Grigg

Kevin

Great pics. 

Do you have any pics of replicas / recontructions of this awesome weapon?

Where can I learn more about this and other similar spears-polearms? Any books published in English I can buy?

Thanks

Danny Grigg
Sydney Australia

----------


## kevin.feng

considering Sha is so rare, i don't think there's any books talk of Sha particularly in the market.... but if you like, there still a lot of discussion re Sha

http://bbs.hl365.net/thread-402741-1-4.html
http://bbs.hl365.net/thread-434499-1-2.html

----------


## Danny Grigg

Kevin

What are the Chinese characters for Sha?

The website (links) you provided is extremely slow and every time I download one of the attached pics only 25% of the pic shows, the rest is just blank.

If I can search via Google for Sha in the chinese characters I hope I'll have better luck finding more pictures.

Thanks

Danny

----------


## kevin.feng

well, i think the first link above is the most valueable site discussing of Sha (铩). Maybe you want to try again ;-)

I don't think you can find a lot of pics of Sha by Google, as it is so rare.

----------


## Bennison N

Hi Kevin,

Can you give us the exact dimensions and specs for the Sha you have in the photos, please? Including your estimation of pole length that would usually e used for one.

I'm interested in knowing exactly how big it is... And possibly might have a replica made.

----------


## Danny Grigg

There's an illustration of a soldier with a Sha at the following website:

http://board.verycd.com/t249174.html

Its the 7th picture down, takes a few mins to load.

Danny

----------


## kevin.feng

yes, don't take it too serious, good pic though.... there's errors in both of Sha and Han Ring Pommel Sword in the pic. :Wink:

----------

